# gas water heater part help



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

This is for a American gas water heater. I am looking for a part number or something. Looks to be a Thermostat. I don't mess with gas water heaters much. But when I by pasted this the water heater works. If I cant find the part I am going to have to change out the gas control .


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

That looks like the high limit switch. You will have to get complete pilot burner assembly.

40 gal natural gas #6910812/316113

50 gal natural gas # 6910813/316125

Happy hunting.


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

It looks like its going to be faster/easier to just change the gas control. I don't think I am going to be able to find it fast and these people need hot water


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

Actually, you should get the complete burner assembly and also replace the gas control, because this is a case where you don't know which one went first and caused the other to go. The chicken or the egg kinda deal. Better to swap both out and be safe than to gamble at a 50/50 call back. But, the whole burner assembly comes with a new gasket and everything so you dont have to worry about trying to make the old one fit. If you're in K-town you can get the parts from the American Rep in Charlotte (both burner assembly and gas control). Johnstone Supply is the rep. you can call them at (704) 632-1645. Of course, they wont sell to you, but the boys over at Ruehlen can set that up for you.. or, you might have to go through ferguson. Not sure about Landis Supply.


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

I mostly deal with landis. I may have to take a trip to Ruehlen in the morning.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Throw a Rheem heater on ur truck, just in case


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Throw a Rheem heater on ur truck, just in case


 The heater is only 2 years old. It shouldn't be having these problems.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Mpc_mhayes said:


> The heater is only 2 years old. It shouldn't be having these problems.


:laughing: Wow... you don't work on many of these things do you. The American and Whirlpool water heater family with that style of burner assembly have had problems since they were designed and the first ones came off the line.

Make sure you the air inlet on the bottom real good when you put it together.


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

I worked on a lot of the Whirlpool heaters with the backwards treads on the thermocouple, If American is made by Whirlpool I see why is junk


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

They are the same. We buy American parts and stock them and use them on the Whirlpools. Same crappy w/h


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

Mpc_mhayes said:


> The heater is only 2 years old. It shouldn't be having these problems.


Sure bout that? Because those heaters are JUNK!

Sorry to tell you that. Better yet, throw a Bradford White in the back of your truck...just in case.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

Or an ao smith water heater


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

" When in doubt, jump that s**t out" it's a redundant safety feature. Nothing a butt splice connector and a cute tuck behind the valve won't fix. It could be tripping from lack of combustible air from being too dirty. AO Smith love to trip due to that on their cute little thermal switch BS that makes using a universal thermocouple a pain in the ass


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

JDGA80 said:


> " When in doubt, jump that s**t out" it's a redundant safety feature. Nothing a butt splice connector and a cute tuck behind the valve won't fix. It could be tripping from lack of combustible air from being too dirty. AO Smith love to trip due to that on their cute little thermal switch BS that makes using a universal thermocouple a pain in the ass


I guess a 2003 Federal Law means nothing....
Right?


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Redwood said:


> I guess a 2003 Federal Law means nothing....
> Right?


Nope. Where do you see that redundant feature on the cheap HD hot point water heaters. As long as there is a system in place that prevents flammable vapors. The gasket around the door will suffice. That's a stupid law for idiots who stick their gas can next to the water heater. If someone does that then they should be in the running for the very prestigious yearly "Darwin Award" lol.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Newsroom/New...ers-Will-Prevent-Fires-from-Flammable-Vapors/

Is this the federal law you speak of? If so it's a voluntary rule agreed to between the manufacturers of water heaters. If suspected of talking out of the a**, I will resort to Google searching said shenanigans <rolling eyes>


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

JDGA80 said:


> http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Newsroom/New...ers-Will-Prevent-Fires-from-Flammable-Vapors/
> 
> Is this the federal law you speak of? If so it's a voluntary rule agreed to between the manufacturers of water heaters. If suspected of talking out of the a**, I will resort to Google searching said shenanigans <rolling eyes>


IM not a fan of removing safety devices of any kind. In the case of fvir units, removing the safety switch is not likely to remedy the pilot light going out. A flame needs air, if it can't get air it will "search" for air. In the combustion chamber, the flame searching for air gets hot and this means it is not drafting properly. Not drafting properly=carbon monoxide. Carbon monoxide = death. 
Clean the air intake screen with a shop vac and replace the safety switch. They make vacuums wands that can get @ the intake screen under the water tank. It's not about whether or not it's a rule or a law. The new fvir water heaters are designed to function a certain way. They actually require more maintenance than the antique ones do. The days of putting a unit in and it working for 20 years with no issues are gone. That's good news for us though.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Where do the safety comes in when the water heater intstalled next to the open flame gas dryer or boiler or furance????...we all are paying for the bs fvir water heater due to one fukin middle age lawyer was cleaning his motorcycle parts in laurdry room during winter and supposely the heater open flame ingited the vapor filled room.. too bad he lived and was able to sue the water heater companies and living off royalty.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Your right. 75% of the time it's just dirty. I just get mad at how AO Smith made me have to buy a $58 pilot assembly instead of making it easy on me. I like keeping my truck stocked with thermocouples but I'd rather it be the 5.95 specials ya know. Where did you get a special wand for cleaning the flame arrestor? I want one.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

When the fed talks states & code councils listen....

Check your mechanical & plumbing codes to see where that "Voluntary" standard was adopted....:laughing:

If you had listed your location I would have done it for you...


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Redwood said:


> When the fed talks states & code councils listen....
> 
> Check your mechanical & plumbing codes to see where that "Voluntary" standard was adopted....:laughing:
> 
> If you had listed your location I would have done it for you...


It's a high temp cutout to kill the pilot light. If the vapor comes through the arrestor and ignites, the pilot light going out isn't gonna do much and you got bigger problems. We follow ICC 2006 down here. Give me the page number and I'll go to the truck. I already showed you the public safety government site. I never said knock out the flame arrester. Those switches are only on a few models so you're implying that a GE hotpoint is illegal?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

JDGA80 said:


> It's a high temp cutout to kill the pilot light. If the vapor comes through the arrestor and ignites, the pilot light going out isn't gonna do much and you got bigger problems. We follow ICC 2006 down here. Give me the page number and I'll go to the truck. I already showed you the public safety government site. I never said knock out the flame arrester. Those switches are only on a few models so you're implying that a GE hotpoint is illegal?


Here is where it is published as a federal law...

And Here...

The voluntary participation of manufacturers and others in the rulemaking process was appreciated but once the rule is made it becomes law...:laughing:

And here is the ICC Referencing the ANSI Z21.10.1a Standard

As for the GE Water Heaters they are FVIR Protected utilizing the Rheem design where a glass vial of oil when overheated breaks closing a shutter on the flame arrestor and killing the gas supply to the burner and pilot.

Not much getting away from the voluntary standard, and I would not advocate defeating the FVIR system on any equipped water heater. Consult your insurance carrier for additional details....:whistling2:


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Touche sir.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Not much getting away from the voluntary standard, and I would not advocate defeating the FVIR system on any equipped water heater. Consult your insurance carrier for additional details....:whistling2:


This is one of the few things Redwood has posted lately that I agree with.

Leave the safety features alone. If you bypass or alter them and it blows up or injures someone it's your butt.


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

JDGA80 said:


> Your right. 75% of the time it's just dirty. I just get mad at how AO Smith made me have to buy a $58 pilot assembly instead of making it easy on me. I like keeping my truck stocked with thermocouples but I'd rather it be the 5.95 specials ya know. Where did you get a special wand for cleaning the flame arrestor? I want one.


A.O. Smith. Dunno the part number.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Standard 190 degree AO Smith pilot assembly.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*I cant afford the laibility*

Redwood has a good point here
its not good for your business to be involoved in any kind of law-suit over a fire or explosion , or injury that could be linked back to you for any reason.... not at all.. 

jumping those 
high limit switches falls under that category...

I would rather just leave the high limit switch alone and just loosen up the front face cover so air can get into the unit around the seal....

Lots of folks have broken out the looking glass to get them more air... I have seen a whirlpool heater that the guy took a metal drill bit and made the fire wall look like swiss cheese...:laughing:

the odds are in your favor that nothing will ever happen , but its just best to just ****-can that american heater and install a Rheem...

It would cost you dearly to defend yourself in lawyers fees if you are named in a suit.. and that can go for anything you have fooled with a long way back.....:blink:


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

PlungerJockey said:


> Standard 190 degree AO Smith pilot assembly.


We were talking about the cleaning brush number. I got that same box in the truck. Thanks though.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> Redwood has a good point here
> its not good for your business to be involoved in any kind of law-suit over a fire or explosion , or injury that could be linked back to you for any reason.... not at all..
> 
> jumping those
> ...


I hear that Mark. I've been guilty of not fully tightening the 11/32 hex bolts once or twice < whistling>


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

JDGA80 said:


> We were talking about the cleaning brush number. I got that same box in the truck. Thanks though.


My bad, I thought you needed the pilot assembly #


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

JDGA80 said:


> I hear that Mark. I've been guilty of not fully tightening the 11/32 hex bolts once or twice < whistling>


yes, that falls under more of a grey area that anyone could have tampered with at any time..... 

basically it just makes the unit into a pre2003...
and anyone could break out that looking glass too... 

its just your level of comfort , I was more worried about this issue probably back about 2005.. but since then I have seen so many rigged up by the home-owners that I dont worry about it as much..

I would rather just sell them a new one and hide behind the code


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Found this at the HD. Ferguson never got back to me on the AO Smith cleaning attachment. This has multiple brushes and angle attachments that hook on most smaller wet dry vacs. 14.95 I'm gonna try it out tonight on an AO Smith. Have the pilot assembly just in case. Lol


----------

